# Exitista



## GABILI

Hola! Existe una palabra equivalente en portugués para esta palabra?
Por ejemplo:

Los argentinos son muy EXITISTAS.

(Diccionario de americanismos: _exitista_. I. 1. adj. Bo, Ch, Ar, Ur. Relativo al exitismo. 2. sust/adj. Bo, Ch, Ar, Ur. Persona propensa o inclinada al exitismo. exitismo. I. 1. m. Bo, Py, Ar, Ur; Ch, cult. Afán desmedido de éxito o valoración excesiva de su obtención por parte de terceros... )

GRACIAS


----------



## pfaa09

Exigentes; difíceis de contentar.
_El lado V: Biografía de La Bruja Juan Sebastián Verón_
"La gente es uno mismo.
Nosostros, los argentinos, somos muy exististas. No aceptamos otra cosa que la victoria."


----------



## GABILI

Estoy pensando que una palabra que se aproxima bastante seria TRIUNFALISTA


----------



## gato radioso

É uma palavra nova para mim, não a usamos cá em Espanha, entendo que é ter obsessão por éxito social, por adulação de outros, não é?


----------



## Carfer

Também não conheço tal termo em português. Em todo o caso, '_exitismo_', como aparece acima definido, e '_triunfalismo_' (palavra que, essa sim, existe em português), não parecem ser exactamente a mesma coisa, pelo menos como o entendemos por cá, e por isso não creio que esta sirva. '_Triunfalismo_' é exceder-se a valorizar um triunfo alcançado, é vangloriar-se desproporcionadamente dele, é propagandeá-lo atribuindo-lhe uma dimensão que na realidade não tem. Mas trata-se de um triunfo próprio efectivamente alcançado ou de um triunfo de terceiros que de algum modo consideramos também como nosso, não de um êxito que almejamos alcançar ou de um êxito alheio que encaramos como estalão do sucesso na vida. É pena não servir, porque acho que não temos nenhum outro termo equivalente. Talvez uma expressão como '_somos muito_ _sôfregos de êxito_' ou por aí perto.


----------



## gato radioso

Ia dizer quase o mesmo.
Para mim um triunfalista é alguém que tem um optimismo excessivo, que sempre vê as coisas de forma patológicamente positiva.
Ególatra ou vaidoso acho que podem ficar perto da ideia que procuramos, mas também não são exactamente o mesmo.


----------



## GABILI

Gosto desta definição dada por Carfer!  '_Triunfalismo_' é exceder-se a valorizar um triunfo alcançado, é vangloriar-se desproporcionadamente dele, é propagandeá-lo atribuindo-lhe uma dimensão que na realidade não tem. "

Nesta noção acho que entraria o chamado EXITISMO na Argentina, referindo-se a TRIUNFO ALCANÇADO SOBRETUDO POR TERCEIROS (neste caso particular, outros argentinos, claro) por exemplo, quando ganhamos campeonatos, sobretudo de futebol, já passamos a nos considerar os melhores do mundo de maneira excessiva. Como falava Carfer "atribuindo-lhe (ao triunfo) uma dimensão que na realidade não tem". Poderíamos até associá-lo a uma espécie de sentimento nacionalista.

Não sei se estou conseguindo transmitir a ideia claramente.


----------



## gato radioso

GABILI said:


> Gosto desta definição dada por Carfer!  '_Triunfalismo_' é exceder-se a valorizar um triunfo alcançado, é vangloriar-se desproporcionadamente dele, é propagandeá-lo atribuindo-lhe uma dimensão que na realidade não tem. "
> 
> Nesta noção acho que entraria o chamado EXITISMO na Argentina, referindo-se a TRIUNFO ALCANÇADO SOBRETUDO POR TERCEIROS (neste caso particular, outros argentinos, claro) por exemplo, quando ganhamos campeonatos, sobretudo de futebol, já passamos a nos considerar os melhores do mundo de maneira excessiva. Como falava Carfer "atribuindo-lhe (ao triunfo) uma dimensão que na realidade não tem". Poderíamos até associá-lo a uma espécie de sentimento nacionalista.
> 
> Não sei se estou conseguindo transmitir a ideia claramente.



A ideia não tem problema, é fácil entendé-la... o problema é procurar a palavra que precisas.
Embora não passem de aproximações, eu acho que se o termo argentino fosse coloquial, podiam ainda calhar termos como _peneirento_ ou, para usar um termo muito espanhol, _fantasma/fantasmón_.
Se fosse um contexto culto: megalómano, vaidoso, etc...podiam ficar bem.
No entanto, ao não termos um equivalente certo, teremos de recurrir a alguma perífrase ou algum termo metafórico.


----------



## jazyk

Obrigado pela palavra peneirento. Não a conhecia.


----------



## GABILI

Obrigada a todos!
Igualmente acho que poderia ficar TRIUNFALISTA.


----------



## Carfer

jazyk said:


> Obrigado pela palavra peneirento. Não a conhecia.



Acho que já se disse mais, tal como a expressão equivalente '_cheio de peneiras_'. Há já bastante tempo que as não ouço, não sei mesmo se ainda farão parte do vocabulário das gerações mais novas. Era comum aplicá-las a indivíduos vaidosos, cheios de bazófia. A povos inteiros, seria um tanto invulgar, mas não impossível, obviamente.


----------



## gato radioso

Se quiserem a nossa versão local do que é alguém peneirento: 

_Vacilón
Fantasma
Fantasmón
Pegotero_


----------



## zema

Talvez: 
"Os argentinos cultuam muito o sucesso" / "Os argentinos são muito de cultuar o sucesso".
Não sei quão naturais soam essas frases em português, mas a ideia acho que é por aí.

_Exitismo_ para mim é isso: o culto ao sucesso (seja ele pessoal, profissional ou esportivo; próprio ou alheio; do time que você torce, da seleção do seu país, do que for), o culto à vitória, às medalhas, ao resultado, ao vencedor.
Nada daquela coisa de que o importante é competir, ter um desempenho digno, ser melhor a cada vez... O que importa mesmo é vencer, ter sucesso a qualquer custo, ser o melhor. Qualquer resultado que não seja um triunfo, um '_exitista' _ferrenho vai menosprezar ou desprezar como sinônimo de fracasso.

Tomo emprestado de uma postagem sobre o tema no fórum de Inglês-Espanhol (Exitista):


franzjekill said:


> Fue explicado de forma muy gráfica por un entrenador argentino de fútbol, el Coco Basile, que dijo una vez "Si ganás sos Gardel y si perdés sos una mierda".


"Ser Gardel" significa "ser o máximo" por estas bandas.


----------

